
San Francisco County is now flooded with homes for sale - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2020/07/17/pent-up-supply-floods-san-francisco-housing-market-most-since-housing-bust/
======
IXxXI
AKA the Gavin Newsom effect.

